# APS external filters



## Djoko Sauza (23 Jul 2017)

Anyone have experience with the All Pond Solutions filters?

Would you recommend?


----------



## MDP91 (24 Jul 2017)

Yep, got an EF2, 1400LPH and works wondefully, had it running o my 180litre tank and now running with no issues on my 450litre. Will probably get a second at some stage.


----------



## jon nash (24 Jul 2017)

had one worked perfect , made in same factory as top brands


----------



## Djoko Sauza (25 Jul 2017)

MDP91 said:


> Yep, got an EF2, 1400LPH and works wondefully, had it running o my 180litre tank and now running with no issues on my 450litre. Will probably get a second at some stage.





jon nash said:


> had one worked perfect , made in same factory as top brands


Thanks for your answers. Do you know if it's possible to connect some clear hose and glass lily pipes to it?


----------



## jon nash (25 Jul 2017)

no idea never had glass lily pipes but do they come in different sizes? cheers jon


----------



## Ryan Thang To (25 Jul 2017)

I use a 16/22 hose. Tight fit but it works. Use hot water to soften up the hose it will help a lot.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## PARAGUAY (25 Jul 2017)

Had a couple 2000EF for a few years. Workhorses these filters. APS have full range of spares too.The models have been updated.


----------



## Odogg (24 Sep 2017)

The filters are great but their customer service is shocking! Just read their google / eBay reviews


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Sep 2017)

They are reasonably good filters, and I'm sure if you buy one it will serve you well.
However, if things don't go according to plan you may experience some problems with their after sales service...
I can testify through personal experience that it's definitely a target area for improvement.


----------



## Millns84 (27 Sep 2017)

Might be worth mentioning that these filters are re-branded Sunsun units. You can usually get them for a fair bit less via eBay and the likes.


----------



## Deansie (27 Sep 2017)

I've got a 2000efx running and it's been great, the hose on the 2000 is to large for Lily pipes but it can be modified with connectors or just get a smaller size. The 2000 is a big ass filter and just fits in my trigon cupboard. Aps replaced replaced a faulty head unit for me, I've had only good experiences with them.


----------

